# My aluminium cage!



## Daphne (Sep 16, 2007)

My boyfriend and me made a new cage for the rats.  
It has two big doors. One on the righttop and one door at the left bottom.
heigth: 1m70
width: 1m
depth: 60cm

The whole cage:









Top:









Bottom:


----------



## xkawx (Sep 26, 2007)

wow what a cool cage.
i love it.


----------



## phaidraft (Apr 9, 2008)

Looks good and fun!


----------



## SamAnthrax (Jan 5, 2008)

WOW how much did it cost to make that??


----------



## lovinmyworm (Feb 18, 2008)

Ok, I'm curious now, how do you keep them from crawling out where the litter tray is. From the pictures it looks like there is an open gap there.


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

lovinmyworm said:


> Ok, I'm curious now, how do you keep them from crawling out where the litter tray is. From the pictures it looks like there is an open gap there.


Very observant :wink:. So there is, I didn't notice that lol. Maybe there's plastic/glass there.

Great cage by the way. *steals it*


----------



## Daphne (Sep 16, 2007)

The bottom is not open.. It's covered with plexiglass (4mm). :wink:
The price was around 220 euros.


----------



## saosin (Jan 6, 2008)

Wow. Your rats must be very happy in that big cage.


----------



## Mana (Apr 22, 2007)

That's the biggest homemade cage I've ever seen


----------



## chevalrose (Aug 13, 2008)

Wow, that looks really well put-together. 

I wish I could be that handy! Did you get just pieces of aluminium and throw it together or did you have a "base" to start with?


----------



## geebus (Jun 23, 2008)

nice cage.. i like!


----------



## Caity (Apr 1, 2008)

This thread confirms that I need to find me a man!


----------



## Dexy (Aug 11, 2008)

That is an amazing cage 8) and well done to your boyfriend!



> This thread confirms that I need to find me a man!


I have a man - he could never do something like that!!!

Dexy


----------



## Brizzle (Mar 26, 2008)

That cage is amazing!


----------



## Punk-Kay (Aug 13, 2008)

Excellent cage! Wish my fella would make me one like that lol


----------



## mopydream44 (Jun 10, 2007)

OH c'mon ladies!!! Let's get it together here. I love my guy but sometimes he seems to be lacking basic common sense. Girls can do ANYTHING guys can do and sometimes better .


----------



## kimby37 (May 6, 2008)

What a great cage! My husband could never build that, much less carry in the FN I bought or help me put it together. Had to do it by myself...


----------



## Marysmuse (Apr 28, 2008)

To blazes with the cage *steals the man*

:lol: :lol: :lol:

Nice job. 

Rejoicing in the day,
-Mary


----------



## Prime654 (Aug 22, 2008)

Any chance you could give us an idea of how you put it together? Like what kind of tubing is the almunimum frame? How did you attach the hardware cloth to the frame? How was it joined at the corners? Was it welded?

I love the look and wouldn't mind giving something like this ago, but if it involves things like welding, probably not an option for me.

Edit: Found this site: http://www.ottenpetcages.nl/en/
I guess thats where you got all your parts and pieces?


----------

